# Pasta Primavera by Jacques Pipon



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Pasta primavera by Jacques Pipon.
I watched his video last night …he chopped 1/2 zucchini thin and 
small, 1/2 chopped tomato, 1/2 chopped onion, 3 thin scallions, 1 large chopped garlic, and about 2/3 cup of corn, salt/pepper,
little Italian seasoning and chopped fresh Italian parsley…
Then drizzle all over with extra virgin olive oil…

Put in microwave for five minutes ( turning it once)
cook 1/2 pound of your favorite pasta and mix it in. Sprinkle with 
more fresh parsley and grating cheese…Served with garlic bread 
and a salad.

The last pic is before putting it in the micro.
I had mushrooms that I wanted to put in as well, but forgot…
I think this would be good with chopped asparagus and cauliflower
anything really…








🙂 
It was so fresh, quick and delicious.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Interesting guy!









The Art of the Meal


Jacques Pépin ’70GS, ’72GSAS discusses his twenty-sixth — and arguably most personal — cookbook




magazine.columbia.edu


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks good but I think I'd add chopped black olive or black beans. JM $0.02


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Interesting guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jacques is the best…I’m currently collecting all his 3 to 5 minute recipes on facebook. Just this week he made shrimp cocktail for two…after taking the shells off of 1/2 pound of shrimp he put the shells in a sauce pot with about a cup of water, with salt and 1/2 chopped onion…then he boiled it for 5 minutes.

Strained the shells from the broth, and used the broth to cook the shrimp in.
He bought the shrimp to a boil and removed it from the stove and let the shrimp cool down in the hot broth…Then he made a dipping cocktail sauce and also served the shrimp with a little dish of the broth to dip the shrimp in.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Looks good but I think I'd add chopped black olive or black beans. JM $0.02


I think it would be good with more vegetables added like cauliflower, asparagus, peas and mushrooms …everything, a whole melody of vegetables…(and I had mushrooms and cauliflower in the fridge too.)
I’m going to make it again this week and add the cauliflower and mushrooms as well.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I think it would be good with more vegetables added like cauliflower, asparagus, peas and mushrooms …everything, a whole melody of vegetables…(and I had mushrooms and cauliflower in the fridge too.)
> I’m going to make it again this week and add the cauliflower and mushrooms as well.


That'll work too. Sliced and marinaded portabellos. Blanched or bright color or even raw asparagus.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, the veggies are all raw and thin sliced…( no need to par cook anything) Microwaved for five minutes with a couple/ few tablespoons extra virgin olive oil, salt pepper and italian seasoning and parsley. The veggies get cooked but still have a little crispy texture to them. I almost substituted peas for the corn, but glad that I didn’t cause the corn was really good. Give it a try, you’ll like it, I’m sure.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Crisp veggies, only way to fly. When I prepped banquets at the hotel I eat a lot of crisp veggies, good parts but parts the chef didn't want to serve. Almost never ate at home.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> . . .and used the broth to cook the shrimp in


He sounds like my kind of cook! 😊


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

My wife really Likes Jacques Pepin. She says he remeinds her of my dad when he is cooking in he kitchen. Always tasting and eating as he cooks.


----------

